# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Stencil concrete fading

## garfield

Hi all,  
I have a stencil concrete driveway and the colour is fading in areas of if and it is also dry and and well overdue for a re-seal.  
Just wondering if anyone can please recommend a product that I can use myself to re-color and seal it please? I've seen some out there but there are so many and I'm not sure which one I should be using. I own a petrol pressure washer to clean it down to start with.  
Any advice and recommendations much appreciated.  
Thanks 
Geoff

----------

